#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Extend/Add Series for PowerPoint Graph

## poptcorn

Hey all,

I have an Excel export to PPT function that works well except that it only creates one series in the PPT graph. Although the data for the second series is copied into the PPT Graph Input Sheet, the graph does not add a series for this data. E.g., Col.A. is all the X-Series labels, Col.B. is Series 1, Col.C. is Series 2. The following code tries to add the series then format it appropriately; the formatting section works ok. The error code I receive is Method 'Extend' of object 'SeriesCollection' Failed. The directory mentioned to retrieve the chart template files has been altered.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

